# Navigon



## Antoine B (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Utilisateur de l'App GPS Navigon, j'ai récemment remarqué la chose suivante.

Auparavant, la voix de la charmante dame indiquait les infos du genre : "A 300m, veuillez tourner à droite sur la rue XXX".

Maintenant, la charmante voix n'indique plus que : "A 300m, veuillez tourner à droite."

Plus d'indication concernant le nom de la rue.

Quid ?

Merci.


----------



## Antoine B (17 Juin 2011)

Autant pour moi, j'ai oublié que j'étais sur un forum français.

A part votre TomTom national, vous ne connaissez pas vraiment d'autres applis GPS pour iPhone.

OK, je sors.


----------



## marvel63 (17 Juin 2011)

mais non mais non, fais pas la tête. Ici on aide même les habitants du Wyoming ! MacGé power

Dans menu "Autre" puis "options" puis "Voix", cocher "Voix Défaut TTS".

Et au fait : TomTom est une boite néerlandaise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

Hors sujet : j'ai Google Streetviewé Jackson Wyoming, cela doit être impressionnant d'habiter en plein coeur de parcs nationaux. Intéressant comme coin !


----------



## Antoine B (17 Juin 2011)

Dieu existe, il vient de me répondre !

Eh,  génial ça marche !

Danke schön (comme ils disent chez Navigon).


----------



## marvel63 (17 Juin 2011)

Antoine B a dit:


> Danke schön (comme ils disent chez Navigon).



Tss tss ils disent maintenant "Thank you very much", rachetés par Garmin (Kansas) 

A+
Marvel


----------



## Antoine B (17 Juin 2011)

marvel63 a dit:


> Hors sujet : j'ai Google Streetviewé Jackson Wyoming, cela doit être impressionnant d'habiter en plein coeur de parcs nationaux. Intéressant comme coin !



Houps, faudrait que je change la location, je suis revenu en Europe.
L'hiver terminé, on se fait un peu ch... comme un rat mort là-bas.
Mais cet hiver passé était magnifique, au niveau enneigement en tout cas.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai rien remarqué concernant mon navigon. Mais bon, je ne fais pas trop attention aux indications, je suis la carte visuellement plutôt.


----------



## Antoine B (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un test grandeur nature avec Navigon (Genève --> Montpellier).

Très bonne expérience. Itinéraire précis, navigation aisée, radars indiqués pour la plupart avec précision (pour combien de temps !?), bref génial.

Seule interrogation, la vitesse instantanée indiquée.

J'avais déjà remarqué que la vitesse indiquée sur le compteur était surestimée d'environ 10 km/h par rapport à celle indiquée par l'ordinateur de bord, par-exemple.

Ceci ce confirme avec le GPS qui indique une vitesse de 130 km/h alors que le compteur mentionne 140 km/h.

Peut-on réellement se fier à la vitesse indiquée par le GPS ?

Merci.


----------

